

Who actually reads the code? - fcambus
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/who-actually-reads-the-code

======
luck87
Even if a software is on Gnu public license or a free license, the software
could be unreadable or difficult to understand for many reasons: not
modularity, bad object definition, no comments, legacy piece of code inside
the software, and so on.. this is a small experiment:
[http://synesthesiam.com/posts/what-makes-code-hard-to-
unders...](http://synesthesiam.com/posts/what-makes-code-hard-to-
understand.html)

